# C:\ Partition ??



## sostenuto (Nov 9, 2021)

2TB 870 QVO SSD __ now Partitioned ( due to cloning from almost identical Desktop PC in Studio ) apprx 50/50. 

Disk Management as follows:

(C 930.98 GB NTFS | 549 Healthy Recovery Partition | 514 MB Unallocated | 931 GB Free Space. 

Was going got try Linux-Mint _ but now aborted. How to best change /use now ?? 
Any reason to set Drive Letter for 931 Free Space ? 
Intending to use space for various VSTi /VST3i _ NOT typically needed during daily Reaper Project use ?? 
Truly weak with partitioning choices. 🤷🏻


----------



## GigStage (Nov 10, 2021)

You can try Linux Mint either in dual boot or via the built-in Hyper-V feature in Windows (or any other hypervisor/virtual solution).

Anyway, if that free space is without a drive letter, you must format it as NTFS (it's shame that ReFS is still not the default option), and assign a drive letter.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 10, 2021)

Last time I did it, I think I used diskpart, but I could be wrong, it was years ago.
But first, you can see if you can resize the partition in Windows's disk management tool.

There's a freeware, but I have no experience with it:




__





Partition Magic Software Free Download for Disk Partition Resizing on Windows Server, and Windows XP/Vista/7/8


Free download IM-Magic Partition Resizer to resize disk partition including system partition and other data partitions on Windows OS.



www.resize-c.com


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 10, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Last time I did it, I think I used diskpart, but I could be wrong, it was years ago.
> But first, you can see if you can resize the partition in Windows's disk management tool.
> 
> There's a freeware, but I have no experience with it:
> ...


THX ! A while since using diskpart, but seems it is tool to use. Will try. 👍🏻


----------

